# Off to the circus!



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## Reaperactual (Apr 20, 2020)

Effin' cool Bro. 🤟😎


----------



## 6thElement (Jul 17, 2006)

She's a biggun.

What size hubs, looks 150ish at the front?


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

Feel like I have been waiting 36 weeks to see this content. Very cool!


----------



## bob knox (Sep 7, 2017)

Ahhhh...what's the story with all those spacer on top of your stem waiting to impale you? Now that's some aggressive riding, especially for a rigid hardtail, nice!


----------



## rtonthat (11 mo ago)

Is it possible to share where this is?


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Cheater wheels. Nothing can stop them.
=sParty


----------



## mouse jockey (May 7, 2004)

Aqua Stoke! Two enthusiastic thumbs buddy!


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

bob knox said:


> Ahhhh...what's the story with all those spacer on top of your stem waiting to impale you? Now that's some aggressive riding, especially for a rigid hardtail, nice!


Since I had no idea where the cockpit would end up on this freak show...I left a lot of steerer tube on top of the stem. The stem is 45mm in length and flipped. Then, I have a carbon riser bar to complete the recipe. Surprisingly, this setup feels pretty damn good. I've been riding it with this configuration for awhile now, and I don't feel any immediate need to tweak it. Sometimes, I get lucky.


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

rtonthat said:


> Is it possible to share where this is?


PM me.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Electronic shifting and dropper -- more cheater equipment! 
What's next?
Don't say it!
=sParty


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

Sparticus said:


> Electronic shifting and dropper -- more cheater equipment!
> What's next?
> Don't say it!
> =sParty


Ha! It ain't gonna happen!


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

6thElement said:


> She's a biggun.
> 
> What size hubs, looks 150ish at the front?


150 front. 170 rear.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

bob knox said:


> Ahhhh...what's the story with all those spacer on top of your stem waiting to impale you? Now that's some aggressive riding, especially for a rigid hardtail, nice!


I expect it can descend the steepest of the steeps, and roll the bumpiest of the bumps. 

I do wonder if it has enough low range, tho.

-F


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Aquaholic said:


> The stem is 45mm in length and flipped. Then, I have a carbon riser bar to complete the recipe.


Quote the odd mix right there.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## looks easy from here (Apr 16, 2019)

Those rotors look like they're about 100mm next to those wheels. 😄 Their size also has the effect of making the granny gear look much more aesthetic.


----------



## BadgerOne (Jul 17, 2015)

Aquaholic said:


> 150 front. 170 rear.


Smart. Lateral load strength and stiffness wouldn't let you get away with anything less than that. 

That bike is utterly ridiculous in all the right ways.


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

Finishing touches.
Why the long face?


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

How close is the Reverb batt to the tire at max seat drop?


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

I really really REALLY want to to try that thing!


----------



## DFWXC (6 mo ago)

36er?

Who built the frame and fork?


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Looking forward to reading more about this, looks fantastic!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

That head badge is hilarious. Good old Steve humor.


----------



## breakdanceswithwolves (7 mo ago)

That looks like a lot of fun!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

WHALENARD said:


> I really really REALLY want to to try that thing!


Indeed!

Annnd it has the best head badge of all time!


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Aquaholic said:


> View attachment 2016006
> View attachment 2016007
> View attachment 2016008
> View attachment 2016009


You've gone too far!
Put a front derailleur and some bar ends on that thang.
=sParty


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Sparticus said:


> You've gone too far!
> Put a front derailleur and some bar ends on that thang.
> =sParty


He did good keeping that build under the radar. Now it’s on the radar.


----------

